# Lots of Blackthorn Silver Foxes



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I love these mice, they're just so pretty :love1


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice white bellies Sarah


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Silvered is so pretty, and I wish I could see these in the flesh. Like pearl, it's a subtle thing, and I like it!

I'm confused about the relationship between silvered, roan, and merle. I go now to hunt for a clue... :arrow: and back again to see that it's up in the air. Still fascinated by pearl too...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Mousebreeder 

moustress, silver foxes aren't 'silvered' like the silver greys etc. They have white guard hairs along their flanks, which is a fault in tans but required in foxes, but they're not silvered as such. They're called silver fox because of the rabbit variety after which they're named. They are so pretty


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Says it all really.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Very fine, I love the high contrast with that bright white. Nicely done!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Awww, GAWges!!!!! I love them!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

great pictures,the mice are sparkling.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

They are stunning!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh they are beautiful, Congrats! :mrgreen:


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Absolutely love that even their whiskers are dark on top and white below ^^ Beautiful meeces!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you for your kind comments everyone 

maddeh, I love that about them too


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

stunning as allways Sarah, how do you get them to sit still like that? i cant get a nonblured fox pic lol


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Foxes for people who cant breed tans :lol:

Joking :mrgreen:

Lovely mice as always =D


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I never noticed the whisker colour difference before! that is so adorable!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Those bellies are so white! Bloody brilliant!


----------

